# Welcome to the trapping forum



## gandergrinder

There were some requests for a *trapping forum*. Enjoy


----------



## Brad.T

Thanks gandergrinder


----------



## adokken

Thanks, I began trapping in the 30's and still at it, we caught 22 **** and 19 beaver this spring, or late february and march. :beer:


----------



## Brad.T

In the 30's WOW

It's nice to see someone your age that used the internet also! :beer:


----------



## Trapper62

Thanks for this one, there is never enough Trapping sites out there.

Check out Http://www.ndfhta.com Here is the North Dakota Fur Hunters and Trappers Association site.


----------



## weasel73

Anyone have any information on trapping racoons iv always wanted to but never had the time


----------



## Trapper62

***** are very easy to trap and can be found virtually everywhere. Where you are located and the area that you intend to trap needs to be mentioned first.

Email me if you like!

I am Pat Brenden the District 1 Director for http://www.ndfhta.com , my email is listed there!


----------



## Walleye fisher2

Has anyone some tips on traping beavers. I've been told that you can do land and water traping. In water traping do you use any bait? And on land where would I place my traps? :sniper:


----------



## Fish King 999

Ha Walleye fisher2 do you know eny thing about traping beavers. If so I would love to know. Thank you Walleye Fisher2. 
8)


----------



## Trapper62

Walleye fisher2 - check out your beaver post on the coyote forum, I posted quite a bit there for you!


----------



## Ill Trapper

Awesome a new trapping site.


----------



## weasle_trapper

Walleye fisher2 said:


> Has anyone some tips on traping beavers. I've been told that you can do land and water traping. In water traping do you use any bait? And on land where would I place my traps? :sniper:





> You can set 330 cnibears in runs to catch beavers and you do not use bait.You can also set foothold traps on the bank of river or creek and place some castor on a stick in front of the traps.


----------



## Walleye fisher

> You can set 330 cnibears in runs to catch beavers and you do not use bait.You can also set foothold traps on the bank of river or creek and place some castor on a stick in front of the traps.


[/quote]

What is a 330 cnibears?


----------

